# which clock ?



## daj72 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm looking for a watch that is hygienic to wear on the job. I'm looking at http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-accessories/more-accessories-for-men/mens-watches/42168.aspx, but are skeptical because you have to touch the clock perhaps with dirty gloves.

Which watch/clock do you use? Which clock do you recommend ?


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheap Casio with a metal or plastic band. When it goes 10-7 you can replace it cheap. Each time you wash your hands you can wash the watch. No cloth or leather bands.

I like Duluth Trading but that watch is a frippery.

Nurses used to buy watches that pinned to the smock, er, shirt.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 25, 2012)

I use a cheap pink Walmart waterproof watch with a plastic I think? Band.

It cost me $14 and I've worn it since October. When it craps out I will buy another cheap Walmart watch. Maybe green. I think the brand is timex sport or some such.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 25, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I use a cheap pink Walmart waterproof watch with a plastic I think? Band.
> 
> It cost me $14 and I've worn it since October. When it craps out I will buy another cheap Walmart watch. Maybe green. I think the brand is timex sport or some such.



Thats what i have too lol


----------



## Tigger (Feb 25, 2012)

A Timex with a rubber watchband. Velco brands are difficult to clean and get really smelly during the summer if they get wet repeatedly.


----------



## daj72 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replys so far. 

Because of the national hygienic standard here in DK, we must not wear wrist watch, so I am looking for one to sit my belt.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Feb 25, 2012)

I got a calculator watch at walmart for a laugh. $8.99 or so. Yeah, you have to touch it if you want to actually use the calculator or the stop watch function, but it stays in my locker at work and gets washed whenever i wash my hands.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 25, 2012)

daj72 said:


> Thanks for the replys so far.
> 
> Because of the national hygienic standard here in DK, we must not wear wrist watch, so I am looking for one to sit my belt.


get a cheap digital wrist watch, with a cloth band, and wrap it around the neck of your stethoscope.  that's what I do, and it ensure I always have a scope with me when I'm on the ambulance (unlike many newbies and former partners of mine).


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 7, 2012)

G-shock mudman.

Will last for ever, you can fully wash it. Got mine for $60 shipped 2 years ago on amazon i think.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 7, 2012)

Fully washable, operates on solar energy, no moving parts, no scratch-able or breakable crystal, waterproof to any depth, but no daylight savings time adjustment (check back next year). Maybey autoclavable.









How we take vitals at Bedrock EMS.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 7, 2012)

I use the clock on the wall. 

Stopped wearing a watch completely. 

I was told it makes people happier... Liars.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't wear a watch either. Really no point to it.


----------



## Steveb (Apr 7, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Fully washable, operates on solar energy, no moving parts, no scratch-able or breakable crystal, waterproof to any depth, but no daylight savings time adjustment (check back next year). Maybey autoclavable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE FOSSIL WATCHES!!!! That watch is Beast!!!


----------



## daj72 (Apr 8, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Fully washable, operates on solar energy, no moving parts, no scratch-able or breakable crystal, waterproof to any depth, but no daylight savings time adjustment (check back next year). Maybey autoclavable.
> 
> How we take vitals at Bedrock EMS.



And it comes with a nightlight function ?


----------



## Fox800 (Apr 8, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I don't wear a watch either. Really no point to it.



How do you take a pulse? Use the clock on your phone/tablet computer?

Watches are necessary for vital signs but also useful for repeating medication administrations (especially nitroglycerin), watching your scene times, CPR calls, etc.

I use a cheapy Timex i440. Rubber wristband makes for easy cleaning.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 8, 2012)

Fox800 said:


> How do you take a pulse? Use the clock on your phone/tablet computer?



I use whatever machine is handy. They are not new technology anymore, have a high degree of accuracy, 

THe only thing I need to take a manual pulse for is heart tones, to see if there is a pulse,the relative rate, and quality.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aidey (Apr 8, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I use whatever machine is handy. They are not new technology anymore, have a high degree of accuracy,
> 
> THe only thing I need to take a manual pulse for is heart tones, to see if there is a pulse,the relative rate, and quality.



This. 

All times are based off of the LP clock. My initial manual pulse and respiratory rate are just to establish too fast or too slow. Subsequent manual assessments are done in conjunction with other monitoring methods that provide the rate.


----------



## al.emt (May 29, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I use whatever machine is handy. They are not new technology anymore, have a high degree of accuracy,
> 
> THe only thing I need to take a manual pulse for is heart tones, to see if there is a pulse,the relative rate, and quality.


[/QUOTE]

you check for tones and quality??? 

if they got one im happy... brady, nsr, tachy, svt, torsades... idc as long as no chest pain.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2012)

you check for tones and quality??? 

if they got one im happy... brady, nsr, tachy, svt, torsades... idc as long as no chest pain.[/QUOTE]


----------

